# Is a Dream a dream?



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I like steel, its all I've ridden. However, a friend has a line on a guy with a collection of Master, Dream, and Master Ti all in Mapei paint, my favorite. I could buy the Dream or the Master Ti. The Master Ti I've heard is a harsher ride than the steel because of the 6/4 compounding. How does the Dream aircraft aluminum compare to the Master steel? Anyone been riding a Dream lately? Costwise the Dream wins hands down.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My all alu, Altec 2+, Year 2000 Dream (in Mapei livery, of course), was comfortable by the alu standards of the day, but when I retired it in 2006 for my Time carbon frame, the comfort difference was immediately obvious. Going down the same roads, and going over the same bumps & potholes & bad pavement, there was no mistaking the Time's better ride quality. This is despite the fact I put what components I could from the 'Nago (including saddle, handlebars, wheels and tires) directly onto the Time. 

Just to add another useless 2 cents, a steel Colnago I test rode a couple years before I got the Dream was almost scary comfortable. 

In any case, my Dream was definitely no jackhammer or bucking bronco. It was rigid, sure, but perhaps because of its generous wheelbase and laid back head tube angle it always remained immensely civilized and in control. 

One more thing about Colnagos, something I've never come across from any other bicycle: In a weird way, they don't so much roll down the road as swagger down the road. No matter how fast or slow you're going, when you're aboard a Colnago, you feel like a king.


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

I have this dream HP

















rides like a dream ................... the only significant difference between my carbon EPS is the rough/bad roads riding characteristics ............. of course, the EPS is more comfortable ... and lighter

but .... for the money ............ the Dream is a steal.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

As far as I am concerned, I think most of the harshness comes from the wheels used on the frame. My Arte, which is pretty much a cheap Dream, and carbon Cristallo ride about the same. If I am using Zipps on them, they are both harsh. However, if I put my 36 spoke old school box style aluminum Record Strada rimmed wheels on them, they are pretty comfy. Albeit, not as comfy as my C50 with the same wheels. With that said, the Cristallo is just a tad bit comfier than the Arte, but not the $1,800+ difference in the price tag between what the Arte and Cristallo cost me.


----------

